# Flask of Mexipedium?



## Bjorn (Apr 27, 2015)

Found this on e-bay, looks good, but who is it and is it real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Orchid-flas...137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a50eb7c1


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

In the past, that vendor, I believe, has been pretty dubious. That was a while ago though, maybe things have improved?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

It's a grower from the Chicago area. Seems to have gotten flasks of stuff before, besseae, etc., and is now able to sell some. The photo looks like the real thing but I would inquire about the source. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 27, 2015)

that is alot of money for it.


----------



## eteson (Apr 27, 2015)

the flask seems to me the real thing but for 200 bucks you can get avery good multi growth fully mature plant...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> that is alot of money for it.





eteson said:


> the flask seems to me the real thing but for 200 bucks you can get avery good multi growth fully mature plant...



Um, in the usa it's about $40/growth!!


----------



## eteson (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes Eric, last year I got a big and healthy plant of the Windy Hill clone for 200 (7-8 growths if remember correctly)... The only reason why I would be tempted to get a flask is if it is a cross of two different plants... but likely it is going to be Oaxaca x self or WH x self...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

eteson said:


> Eric last year I got a big and healthy plant of the Windy Hill clone for 200 (8 growths if remember correctly)



OK, try to get that now. I got a good piece from Marilyn a while ago for the same price but no longer available.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

I have to say I think mine from WH were also around the $120-200 range for 4-8 growth plants. So....yeah.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 27, 2015)

I have avoided that vendor for well over a decade after a couple bad experiences. For years they used the same photos over and over while saying "the plant pictured is the plant for sale". The best communication I ever had from them was rude, more often they just never responded. Perhaps they have improved, but they will never get another cent of my money.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes, what Kirk said is what I have always heard - plus the photo thing was obviously misleading (and the photos were horrible.) Did not instill confidence!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Um, in the usa it's about $40/growth!!



When I had flasks a few years back I was selling them for $75 cdn(25+ plants per flask)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds like a deal. Do you have my address!?


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 29, 2015)

I know of someone who will have flasks pretty soon....wink wink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope "someone" will save me one! :wink:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 29, 2015)

I ordered from them years ago..a few dozen times..i once asked them about using the same picture..they were just being kinda lazy..the plants I got from them were always nice plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2015)

good to know, thanks.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 30, 2015)

Should be plenty to go around Eric 

Still have not forgotten about that Ralph Goldner division you wanted. The thing just slowed down, want to at least get on or two more growths.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2015)

No problem, thanks.


----------



## John M (Apr 30, 2015)

The vendor doesn't seem to know much. He calls it a Phrag, a Mexipedium and a Paph. He also doesn't know the correct species name. 'Doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2015)

John M said:


> The vendor doesn't seem to know much. He calls it a Phrag, a Mexipedium and a Paph. He also doesn't know the correct species name. 'Doesn't inspire confidence.



Now that you mention that - I remember it being one of my vendor red flags years ago!


----------



## orcoholic (May 1, 2015)

John M said:


> The vendor doesn't seem to know much. He calls it a Phrag, a Mexipedium and a Paph. He also doesn't know the correct species name. 'Doesn't inspire confidence.



When people list on ebay, they usually try to list so it shows up under a lot of keyword searches that are generally in the same ballpark. His listing covers a lot of searches for slipper orchids.


----------



## John M (May 1, 2015)

orcoholic said:


> When people list on ebay, they usually try to list so it shows up under a lot of keyword searches that are generally in the same ballpark. His listing covers a lot of searches for slipper orchids.



I did not know that. 'Makes sense. Thanks. That explains the multiple Genera. However, he still needs to learn the correct species name.


----------



## gonewild (May 1, 2015)

John M said:


> I did not know that. 'Makes sense. Thanks. That explains the multiple Genera. However, he still needs to learn the correct species name.



It makes sense but it keyword spamming and against ebay policy for listing. 
Makes it very difficult to have accurate and fast searches to find what you are looking for. And it can easily mislead an inexperienced buyer.


----------

